# We are coming!!!



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Veronica

Hi all

Long time no speak - hope you are well

Locally house prices have stabilised therefore definitely going on the market end January 2011 - we are told to expect 13 weeks to completion

Then we are coming!!!!!!!

However, VAT is rising in the UK, we have already renewed all the electronic items but is there anything you consider absolutely exorbitant in Cyprus, that we should consider buying now at the lower VAT rate in the UK

Thanks in anticipation

Regards

Anne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Hi all
> 
> ...


hi Anne,
Good to hear things are picking up there.
To be honest apart from electrical items I can't think of anything which is really exorbitant. Prices of a lot of things have come down recently with new discount shops opening all over the place.
I would recommend an good quality electric blanket though as beds tend to feel a bit damp in the winter and you can't get a good electric blanket here.
We have just put ours on for the winter and it is so good to get into a bed that feels warm and dry.
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

I think clothes are ridiculously over priced in Cyprus - with little to choose from too.
Get as many bargains as you can in the UK before you go.
Good luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I agree that clothes are expensive. Also when you get to a certain age it is difficult to find nice things which are either not dowdy old lady clothes or tarty mutton dressed as lamb.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You could join the Facebook group Bring Primark To Cyprus. That should help with buying clothes in Cyprus.


----------

